# Lowrider Fest Coming To Anaheim Stadium May 11



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Yup, Lowriderfest is going down May 11th at Anaheim Stadium. Flyer will be posted soon...big surprises this time around. Save the date.

Also, this is a night time show 3pm-10pm


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

A night show, this is going to be pretty firme


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Flyers coming soon...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qo Anaheim....


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

So its different than last year?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Trying to be like Hot Import Nights.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

JROCK said:


> Trying to be like Hot Import Nights.


I think there is or was a show in AZ that was doing this for years before Hot Import Nights. I personally like it. The bad thing (in my opinion) is Angels Stadium has very little lighting and super dark at night.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for The Lowrider Fest...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## OC Lady (Feb 24, 2013)

I want to attend


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Johnny562 said:


> I think there is or was a show in AZ that was doing this for years before Hot Import Nights. I personally like it. The bad thing (in my opinion) is Angels Stadium has very little lighting and super dark at night.


The Freaks cum out at night bring ur flash lights peps


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Johnny562 said:


> I think there is or was a show in AZ that was doing this for years before Hot Import Nights. I personally like it. The bad thing (in my opinion) is Angels Stadium has very little lighting and super dark at night.



That will all be taken care of my brother...:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## OC Lady (Feb 24, 2013)

TTT OC


----------



## butternut (Sep 17, 2012)

SAMS KETTLECORN WANTS TO GO!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Yup, Lowriderfest is going down May 11th at Anaheim Stadium. Flyer will be posted soon...big surprises this time around. Save the date.
> 
> Also, this is a night time show 3pm-10pm


IS THIS SHOW FOR LOWRIDERS ONLY? OR IS THERE GONNA BE OTHER STYLE OF CARS LIKE "IMPORTS"??????


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> IS THIS SHOW FOR LOWRIDERS ONLY? OR IS THERE GONNA BE OTHER STYLE OF CARS LIKE "IMPORTS"??????



All kinds of cars. Imports always have a big big showing...this is a good show.


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

NOKTURNAL CAR AND BIKE CLUB WILL BE AT THIS SHOW ROLLING DEEP


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> NOKTURNAL CAR AND BIKE CLUB WILL BE AT THIS SHOW ROLLING DEEP


Good looking out ese...see you Vatos there.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## IEGM (Feb 12, 2012)

MORE INFO COMING..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

cant wait to see the show


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

visionquest23 said:


> cant wait to see the show



It's gonna be a good one...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo to the OC...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lots of space for vendors...


----------



## juss_saying (Mar 1, 2013)

Thats whats up will definitely be there.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

juss_saying said:


> Thats whats up will definitely be there.


Your first post???


----------



## juss_saying (Mar 1, 2013)

Lol yup with this user name


----------



## juss_saying (Mar 1, 2013)

Reppen the In The Streets Magazine to the fullest


----------



## juss_saying (Mar 1, 2013)

where do i find out about media and vendor booths ?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

juss_saying said:


> where do i find out about media and vendor booths ?


Pm me your number and I will give you the info...it's gonna be a night show, plenty of lighting.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

carshow


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

IEGM said:


> MORE INFO COMING..


BROWN PRIDE BIKE CLUB GOING TO BE THERE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Tripps said:


> BROWN PRIDE BIKE CLUB GOING TO BE THERE


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Come on out to play OC...in the night time


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The night time is the right time...


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

cant wait gonna be a very big night show


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

visionquest23 said:


> cant wait gonna be a very big night show


Yes, yes it is.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lowrider show at night...


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

Can some post or pm me a contact number for some one running this show. Thanks.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

rudster said:


> Can some post or pm me a contact number for some one running this show. Thanks.


Emmo 619-726-4696


----------



## Punkin (Dec 4, 2008)

LAST YEARS WAS BAD ASS LOOKING FORWARD TO GOING THIS YEAR


----------



## Punkin (Dec 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:LAST YEAR WAS BAD ASS SHOW LOOKING FORWARD TO GOING THIS YEAR


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Morning bump!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

it was a cool show last year the drifting n stunt bike shows were a trip . I still got the i owe you from last year because they ran out trophy's they must have got lost in the mail


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

classic53 said:


> it was a cool show last year the drifting n stunt bike shows were a trip . I still got the i owe you from last year because they ran out trophy's they must have got lost in the mail



No sir my brother... He has over 30 trophies in his office waiting to be picked up. Get a hold of him and he will get it to you.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

A night time show...3-10pm.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

DIPN714 said:


>


Chip


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

where can we pre reg at?


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Sounds like its gonna be firme. Cant wait.


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Damn this is going to be on. Memories OC in the house!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

link to reg is not working how much to reg at gate ?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

A night time show...3-10pm.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Hell yea looking forward to this one


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

How much at the gate?


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

How do I get register


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)

pics of last year


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

There were a grip of top notch models...Freaks come out at night...and it's a night show this year!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

83bluemagic said:


>





THE CHOLO DJ....at the night time.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

So Can We Register There The Day Of? And How Much Is It?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

83bluemagic said:


> pics of last year


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking forward to this one


----------



## GENUINE CUSTOMS WORKS (Feb 17, 2013)

is there gonna be a hop


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> So Can We Register There The Day Of? And How Much Is It?


Anybody Know?


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Anybody Know?


x2:dunno


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Yes you can register the day of the show!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Bird said:


> Yes you can register the day of the show!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Bird said:


> Yes you can register the day of the show!!


Thanks


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Rudyslow (Oct 25, 2012)

Where can I preregister.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

TTT !!


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## GENUINE CUSTOMS WORKS (Feb 17, 2013)

:rofl::rofl: is there gonna be a hop and who is hosting it


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

any discount codes for online reg?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL WILL BE IN DA HOUSE


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

Do kids go in for free?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## erbs (Jun 5, 2012)

when are the flyers coming out??


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

BROWN PRIDE OC CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just over a week away...


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

any money 4 bikes...


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

KLIQUE WILL BE IN THE DA HOUSE!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*~TTT~*_


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Next week baby...


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

May 11, that's next Saturday. Where's the 411 on the show


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

KOOL AID HYDRAULICS RUNNING THE HOP


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

lighting we be there koolaid hydros will be there with hoppers CBM


----------



## HOP AND SERVE (Mar 20, 2011)

DIPN714 said:


> KOOL AID HYDRAULICS RUNNING THE HOP


How much dose the hop pay ?


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

How much for day of show for a lowrider bike?


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

WUT THE BIG MV CC WILL B ATTENDING.....


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Pre reg!!!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

SOUTHERN ROYALTY WILL BE UP IN THA HOUSE !!!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bird said:


> ttt


SUP SIC PRODUCTIONS !!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> SUP SIC PRODUCTIONS !!


Whats good Southern Royalty!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> How much for day of show for a lowrider bike?


So Again How Much Is The Reg At The Door? For Car and Bike.Its 6 Days Away and No Ones Answered The Question.Anyone Know? THANKS


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

IMPALAS O*C AND S.D WILL BE ATTENDING


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Richiecool69elka said:


> So Again How Much Is The Reg At The Door? For Car and Bike.Its 6 Days Away and No Ones Answered The Question.Anyone Know? THANKS


I hardly come on the show and event topic but pre reg for this show is $35


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> How much for day of show for a lowrider bike?


And I don't know how much for day of show


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> And I don't know how much for day of show


OK Thanks


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm going to this show


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Me too


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bird said:


> Whats good Southern Royalty!!


Not much bird just gettn ready for SATURDAY ... What's new ? You guys working it Saturday ?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

visionquest23 said:


> View attachment 614602
> :thumbsup:


 FEW DAYS TOO GO! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> Not much bird just gettn ready for SATURDAY ... What's new ? You guys working it Saturday ?


Cool!! Yea we will be there doing our thing! See you there


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Jst got a e-mail back from this show in there SOLD OUT MAN GOOD THING COULD DROVE OUT THERE FOR NOTHING


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Jst got a e-mail back from this show in there SOLD OUT MAN GOOD THING COULD DROVE OUT THERE FOR NOTHING


Thanks Bro.Good To Know.There Was 15 Of Us Going.Guess Were Hitting Irwindale Speedway Car Show Instead.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

We gonna be there


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, Lowrider Fest 3 is SOLD OUT. If you would like to come to the show to see the cars, $20 is the fee at the gate.


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

Bird said:


> Yes you can register the day of the show!!


IS IT TRUE THAT THE SHOW IS S O L D O U T!!!!!:dunno: SO NO MORE OF.... REGISTER DAY OF SHOW?:run:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Yes, Lowrider Fest 3 is SOLD OUT. If you would like to come to the show to see the cars, $20 is the fee at the gate.


TTT. Gonna be a bad ass show.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

1975 VERT said:


> IS IT TRUE THAT THE SHOW IS S O L D O U T!!!!!:dunno: SO NO MORE OF.... REGISTER DAY OF SHOW?:run:


can we get some clarity if its sold out for pre reg or sold out all together?


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

HOME
VEHICLE REGISTRATION/TICKETS
CONTACT

**



*REGISTRATION*




*May 11, 2013 - Angel Stadium, Anaheim, CA
*
DOWNLOAD REGISTRATION FORM | BUY TICKETS |
PRE-REGISTRATION IS NOW CLOSED.
ON SITE STAND BY REGISTRATION *MAY* BE AVAILABLE BY
SHOWING UP AT THE VENUE ON:
FRIDAY, MAY 10TH FROM 12PM TO 6PM
OR
SATURDAY, MAY 11TH FROM 7AM TO 12PM

ON SITE REGISTRATION WILL BE BASED ONLY IF SPACE IS AVAILABLE.









this is what i saw on the website. can someone confirm. i know there are alot of cars coming out hoping to get in......


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

supreme82 said:


> HOME
> VEHICLE REGISTRATION/TICKETS
> CONTACT
> **
> ...


THERE JUST GOING TO SHINE US OFF!!!:inout:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

TRUST ME THEY WANT UR CASH;;;BIG LOT AT ANHEIM STADIUM;;;BRING UR CARS EVEN DAY OF DA SHOW;;;;;;EARLY;;;;LIKE THEY DID LAST YEAR;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;TELL BIRD I SAID IT WAS OK;;;


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Looking good. 


DIPN714 said:


> TRUST ME THEY WANT UR CASH;;;BIG LOT AT ANHEIM STADIUM;;;BRING UR CARS EVEN DAY OF DA SHOW;;;;;;EARLY;;;;LIKE THEY DID LAST YEAR;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;TELL BIRD I SAID IT WAS OK;;;


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Yes, Lowrider Fest 3 is SOLD OUT. If you would like to come to the show to see the cars, $20 is the fee at the gate.


We tried getting in on Monday and even then it was too late.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

so I guess I'm not going!anybody have an extra registration theyain't going to use?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

1975 VERT said:


> THERE JUST GOING TO SHINE US OFF!!!:inout:


I Guess There To Big For Us...LOL.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

CHECK IT OUT,,THERE WI;LL B SOME NO SHOWS SO GO EARLY


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

FUCKKK THISE SHOW MY HOMEBOY GOT OVER LOOKD JUST CUS HE OWN A LOWRIDER FUCK WHO EVER TOLD HIM YOU COULD WAIT WILL WE LET THISE OTHER POEPLE IN ITS JUST A BIKE YOU COULD WAIT HOMEBOY WAS ALREADY WAITN IN LINE BEFORE ALL THOSE FOO YOU LET IN FUCKT UP SHIT DONT CALL IT A LOWRIDERFEST IF ALL YOU PERFER IS THOSE FANCY DUB CARS...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> FUCKKK THISE SHOW MY HOMEBOY GOT OVER LOOKD JUST CUS HE OWN A LOWRIDER FUCK WHO EVER TOLD HIM YOU COULD WAIT WILL WE LET THISE OTHER POEPLE IN ITS JUST A BIKE YOU COULD WAIT HOMEBOY WAS ALREADY WAITN IN LINE BEFORE ALL THOSE FOO YOU LET IN FUCKT UP SHIT DONT CALL IT A LOWRIDERFEST IF ALL YOU PERFER IS THOSE FANCY DUB CARS...


X2


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> FUCKKK THISE SHOW MY HOMEBOY GOT OVER LOOKD JUST CUS HE OWN A LOWRIDER FUCK WHO EVER TOLD HIM YOU COULD WAIT WILL WE LET THISE OTHER POEPLE IN ITS JUST A BIKE YOU COULD WAIT HOMEBOY WAS ALREADY WAITN IN LINE BEFORE ALL THOSE FOO YOU LET IN FUCKT UP SHIT DONT CALL IT A LOWRIDERFEST IF ALL YOU PERFER IS THOSE FANCY DUB CARS...


:thumbsdown:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

dreamer1 said:


> X2


Hell yeahh homie thats some fickt up shit on my eyes homie..


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

it was more of a dub show than lowrider fest they told us that they were sold out no more entry's me and my fam, still went to be a spectator there was lots of room for more lo lo;s it was a good show if u into dubs and imports skipping this one next year :yessad:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

lowdude13 said:


> it was more of a dub show than lowrider fest they told us that they were sold out no more entry's me and my fam, still went to be a spectator there was lots of room for more lo lo;s it was a good show if u into dubs and imports skipping this one next year :yessad:


TRY OUR SHOW NEXT WEEK ROYAL IMAGE CC CAR SHOW MAY 19 2013 HAD 200 ENTRIES LAST YEAR THIS IS A LOWRIDER SHOW BUT ALSO IS OPEN TO BOMBS IMPORTS DUBS HOTRODS SUV BIKES AND MOTORCYCLES WE HAVE PLAQUES FOR ALL THESE CATEGORIES PLUS PROCEEDS GO TO HELP THE ELEMENTARY PTA AND WE ALSO GIVE A CAR SHOW T-SHIRT OUR WAY OF SAYING THANX TO THOSE WHO COME TO SUPPORT OUR EVENT


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> FUCKKK THISE SHOW MY HOMEBOY GOT OVER LOOKD JUST CUS HE OWN A LOWRIDER FUCK WHO EVER TOLD HIM YOU COULD WAIT WILL WE LET THISE OTHER POEPLE IN ITS JUST A BIKE YOU COULD WAIT HOMEBOY WAS ALREADY WAITN IN LINE BEFORE ALL THOSE FOO YOU LET IN FUCKT UP SHIT DONT CALL IT A LOWRIDERFEST IF ALL YOU PERFER IS THOSE FANCY DUB CARS...





X20 same here


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> it was more of a dub show than lowrider fest they told us that they were sold out no more entry's me and my fam, still went to be a spectator there was lots of room for more lo lo;s it was a good show if u into dubs and imports skipping this one next year :yessad:


This was not a lowrider fest !!! This was a import fest car show !!! We had to wait 3 hrs n told us no more room but at the end they told us if we what to go in that we need to pay $55. In park out side by the door but there were a lot of import coming in fuck this show


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

plumjuc said:


> TRY OUR SHOW NEXT WEEK ROYAL IMAGE CC CAR SHOW MAY 19 2013 HAD 200 ENTRIES LAST YEAR THIS IS A LOWRIDER SHOW BUT ALSO IS OPEN TO BOMBS IMPORTS DUBS HOTRODS SUV BIKES AND MOTORCYCLES WE HAVE PLAQUES FOR ALL THESE CATEGORIES PLUS PROCEEDS GO TO HELP THE ELEMENTARY PTA AND WE ALSO GIVE A CAR SHOW T-SHIRT OUR WAY OF SAYING THANX TO THOSE WHO COME TO SUPPORT OUR EVENT


:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Yup, Lowriderfest is going down May 11th at Anaheim Stadium. Flyer will be posted soon...big surprises this time around. Save the date.
> 
> Also, this is a night time show 3pm-10pm


So Was The Big Surprise Not Letting Lowriders In At The Gates? Who Were Not Registered.And Letting other cars in?


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

i just want to point out that the judges started walking around judging cars before cars were done getting set up. i noticed how they just gave certain cars a quick look and then going on to the next car. i dont go to shows to win anything, however there are alot of cars out there that people put alot of money into there cars to compete. at least take the time to judge fairly. 
i liked the night show that was a little different but it shouldnt of ben called Lowriderfest, only my opinion!


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

i went to the show last year i couldn't make it this time , this show is three shows in one ,its big and soo what if there's all types of car its a car show ,they made 3 different flyers for this show and each one was different from the other ,the low rider community needs to adapt with other car shows so we can unite as one and have a big ass car show in the oc :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

supreme82 said:


> i just want to point out that the judges started walking around judging cars before cars were done getting set up. i noticed how they just gave certain cars a quick look and then going on to the next car. i dont go to shows to win anything, however there are alot of cars out there that people put alot of money into there cars to compete. at least take the time to judge fairly.
> i liked the night show that was a little different but it shouldnt of ben called Lowriderfest, only my opinion!


post your car


----------



## relax63 (Mar 24, 2010)

supreme82 said:


> i just want to point out that the judges started walking around judging cars before cars were done getting set up. i noticed how they just gave certain cars a quick look and then going on to the next car. i dont go to shows to win anything, however there are alot of cars out there that people put alot of money into there cars to compete. at least take the time to judge fairly.
> i liked the night show that was a little different but it shouldnt of ben called Lowriderfest, only my opinion!


thas Fuck up those judges suck all this for nothing Fuck this shit .


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

IMPALAS O*C HAD A GREAT TIME WE WILL BE AT THE S.D ONE FORE SURE


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I get pissed off when some and I say some Lowrider guys talk shit about the Dub style rides when most of the guys that are into Dubs were raised around Lowriders and we never talk shit about other car builders and there style of rides and as far as the judges go you are right they might of started judging some of the car before it was set up they can still judge certain things that won't change like your paint interior mods etc. but they will come back to your car to finish the sheet you can ask them about your car and Bird will tell you why u didn't win or why u didn't score high in certain things .
What car show goes on with out fuck ups email them direct and tell them what you didn't like about the show and I guaranty if they want you back next year they will fix it


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

If your worried about judges your in this shit for the wrong reason! Too many bitches crying about this that or the other thing nowadays!


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Fuck the judge shit am just pist how they did my home boy just cus he own a lowrider


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LBDANNY1964 said:


> This was not a lowrider fest !!! This was a import fest car show !!! We had to wait 3 hrs n told us no more room but at the end they told us if we what to go in that we need to pay $55. In park out side by the door but there were a lot of import coming in fuck this show


 :uh:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

supreme82 said:


> i just want to point out that the judges started walking around judging cars before cars were done getting set up. i noticed how they just gave certain cars a quick look and then going on to the next car. i dont go to shows to win anything, however there are alot of cars out there that people put alot of money into there cars to compete. at least take the time to judge fairly.
> i liked the night show that was a little different but it shouldnt of ben called Lowriderfest, only my opinion!


UNFORTUNATELY SOME PROMOTERS USE DIFFERENT CAR SHOW NAMES TO ATTRACT VARIOUS CARS TO ATTEND THEIR SHOW TO INCREASE THEIR BOTTOM END PROFIT WHEN THEY ARE PERSONAL CAR INTEREST ARE OF ANOTHER. (MEANING HAVING MORE THAN 1 NAME FOR THE SAME CAR SHOW TO GAIN MORE SPECTATORS = $$$). BUT IF EQUAL REPRESENTATION OF ALL CAR STYLES ARE EXERCISED BEFORE, DURING, AND AFTER THE CAR SHOW IT CAN BE A SUCCESS FOR THE PROMOTORS AND THE PARTICIPANTS. THE {GRAND NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW} IS A PRIMARY EXAMPLE. uffin:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

relax63 said:


> thas Fuck up those judges suck all this for nothing Fuck this shit .


Might need to re chrome the rear end? Or clean it!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> IMPALAS O*C HAD A GREAT TIME WE WILL BE AT THE S.D ONE FORE SURE
> View attachment 645555





Firme...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Richiecool69elka said:


> So Was The Big Surprise Not Letting Lowriders In At The Gates? Who Were Not Registered.And Letting other cars in?





:yes:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Tradition CC So Cal had a great time. Deffinately rolling to SD show!


----------



## KLIQUE 63 RAG (Jan 8, 2013)

Klique CC had a great time ...as far as Judgeing and "setting up" ...set up time was 7am , they started to judge at noon - plenty of time . Great show


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

TRADITION CC. SO*CAL had a blast as always.we went last yr aswell.and have no complaints. I read on a paper from the show details.that cars must be set up and be ready to be judged by 12 noon.so knowing that.our cars were up and ready.and they were judged by 12:30.. . BIRDS CREW is in my opinion the fairest around right now. Also keep in mind.that these shows are promoted montgs in advance.no reason to not pre reg.if your gonna roll to it.its cheaper.and guarantees your spot 99% of the time.... 

EARLY BIRD GETS THE WORM..

BUT THE SECOND MOUSE GETS THE CHEESE..

NO your plan and go for it.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

relax63 said:


> thas Fuck up those judges suck all this for nothing Fuck this shit .


 its just a rearend.....


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

blue jay said:


> TRADITION CC. SO*CAL had a blast as always.we went last yr aswell.and have no complaints. I read on a paper from the show details.that cars must be set up and be ready to be judged by 12 noon.so knowing that.our cars were up and ready.and they were judged by 12:30.. . BIRDS CREW is in my opinion the fairest around right now. Also keep in mind.that these shows are promoted montgs in advance.no reason to not pre reg.if your gonna roll to it.its cheaper.and guarantees your spot 99% of the time....
> 
> EARLY BIRD GETS THE WORM..
> 
> ...


X2 bro 
Nokturnal OC had a good time will be going to this show every year as well as the ones in San Diego 
My lowrider trike got 2nd place 
TTT for birds crew 

And if anybody planning on going ro rezmade, oldies, Torres, and soboba the judges who where judging at extreme autofest/lowriderfest are also judging at these other shows just a heads up


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

blue jay said:


> TRADITION CC. SO*CAL had a blast as always.we went last yr aswell.and have no complaints. I read on a paper from the show details.that cars must be set up and be ready to be judged by 12 noon.so knowing that.our cars were up and ready.and they were judged by 12:30.. . BIRDS CREW is in my opinion the fairest around right now. Also keep in mind.that these shows are promoted montgs in advance.no reason to not pre reg.if your gonna roll to it.its cheaper.and guarantees your spot 99% of the time....
> 
> EARLY BIRD GETS THE WORM..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support tradition, Klique and Nokturnal. 

Myself or the judges on the crew are always down to help or show where points are lacking and than people have a better understanding on how we come to the outcome or results!! 

Nice phrase to Tradition! BUT THE SECOND MOUSE GETS THE CHEESE..


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

Bird said:


> Thanks for the support tradition, Klique and Nokturnal.
> 
> Myself or the judges on the crew are always down to help or show where points are lacking and than people have a better understanding on how we come to the outcome or results!!
> 
> Nice phrase to Tradition! BUT THE SECOND MOUSE GETS THE CHEESE..


Lol..glad somebody got it..


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Classics had a blast checking out all different style cars and the girls on the import side.Bird and SMILEY along with rest of crew always seem fair they cant control what classes promoter has the only thing I thought was lame is they asked my daughter for ID to claim her trophy.We will be back next year .


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

classic53 said:


> Classics had a blast checking out all different style cars and the girls on the import side.Bird and SMILEY along with rest of crew always seem fair they cant control what classes promoter has the only thing I thought was lame is they asked my daughter for ID to claim her trophy.We will be back next year .


thx dog but they had to ask for id cuz alot of people walk up tryin to get trophys that didnt win


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.588128437879080.1073741831.100000457874334&type=1

my Go Pro pics from the show.


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

FOREVER CLOWN'N HAD A GOOD TIME!!!


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: T.T.T.


Bird said:


> Thanks for the support tradition, Klique and Nokturnal.
> 
> Myself or the judges on the crew are always down to help or show where points are lacking and than people have a better understanding on how we come to the outcome or results!!
> 
> Nice phrase to Tradition! BUT THE SECOND MOUSE GETS THE CHEESE..


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

post up them pics peeps....:boink::thumbsup:


----------

